# 1971 toro 7/26 Auger gear box



## Tsnowbanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Recently acquired this old toro, it’s in really good shape except the brass gear in the auger gearbox must be stripped, what steps must be taken to remove auger and shafts ? Thanks !


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

1971 might be a parts issue with one finding the listing as NLA no longer available. a possibility 
you can go into the toro web site Lawn Mowers, Golf Equipment, Landscape Equipment, Irrigation | Toro use the model number and down load the owners,and shop repair manuals to help you


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Tsnowmanks,

That is certainly doable, but time consuming on most blowers. I replaced one on a Craftsman a few years ago. They are all unique in there dismantle, but basically separate the front auger bucket, take off the impeller pulley and any impeller mounting hardware/bearing retainer from the bucket. Remove the auger shaft from the left and right side bucket mountings. Remove the auger shear pins and remove the augers. ( many augers are rust welded on the shafts from years of neglect) This will now give you access to the gear box for dismantle and repair.

Many times, you will need to clean the entire auger shaft prior to disassemble and reassemble, as the gears, bearings and seals are put on and off over the shaft ... many times the impeller shaft gear is bad, resulting in either removing that gear, possibly having to remove the impeller, or replacing the entire impeller shaft.

You really wont know the extent of the damage until you get in there, but most times you get lucky, and its only the brass gear.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF *Tsnowbanks. *Why do you think the brass gear is stripped? Toro's have a good reputation for their robust gear boxes and while possible, it is rare to find a damaged one..Here is a link to the Toro two stage repair manual provided by one of our Moderators-



http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf



Toro parts look up-



https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/toro/snowthrowers/1971/31727-726-snowthrower-1971-sn-1000001-1999999


----------



## Tsnowbanks (Sep 3, 2020)

Started unit, 2Nd stage was spinning not the auger. Shut unit off spun auger by hand until I couldnt turn any farther, started unit again and auger spun but wasn’t spinning smoothly. I was thinking the inertia keep it spinning past the bad part of the gear . Thanks for your response!


----------

